# What to do after Permesso receipt?



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I just received my Permesso receipt and I was told that I would need to wait about 2 months in order to receive my Permesso card. I wanted to check to see if I am allowed to work and register for the ASL health service while I wait for the card to arrive.

The person at the questura said that a notification would be sent to my address when the card was ready (unless I didn't undertand her properly!). Is that usually what happens?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your receipt is your temporary PdS and is now valid. Yes, you can work -- if you entered Italy with a visa permitting work and your PdS matches that status -- and register with ASL.

Yes, just watch your mailbox.


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

CoastSea said:


> ............
> The person at the questura said that a notification would be sent to my address when the card was ready (unless I didn't undertand her properly!). Is that usually what happens?
> 
> ...................


It's hard to say because procedures seem to vary quite a bit from region to region. Here in Piemonte there is a code associated with the receipt I get when I initially turn my package in at the Post office. I also get an appointment for fingerprinting, usually in a month or so. After I go to the Questura for my fingerprinting and reviewing my documents, I am told that they will send a text message to my cell phone. I can also go to THIS police web site and enter the code from my original receipt. It tells me the status of my PdiS, either "in progress" or ready to pick up. They assure me that no communication will be made via Email.

So, it's entirely possible that you will be notified by Email if you don't live near me, but you might want to check to be sure that you understood the clerk correctly. Be sure to check the phase of the moon because that effects many things here in Italy. ainkiller:


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, 
Thank you very much for your advice and help. I can see that it is very different in different regions. The clerk told me that I would be notified at my house (not sure if it is by mail or text) in about 2 months. Unfortunately I am not in your region so it does seem that it is different

I was just wondering one other thing please. While I am waiting for my Permesso am I allowed to work, register with the ASL, and do I need to register with the Anagrafe before or after I receive my Permesso?

I also noticed that some people at the Questura were there to pick up a paper sheet as their permesso and other people were collecting a plastic card - it is all very confusing!

Thank you again.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

CoastSea said:


> While I am waiting for my Permesso am I allowed to work, register with the ASL....


Provided your PdS is for an immigration category that permits work, YES. Your receipt is your (temporary) PdS.


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

Thank you both very much for the additional information!


----------

